# pasajero golondrina



## jilguero63

Hola, ¿alguien puede darme la traducción al italiano de esta expresión? Muchas gracias


----------



## chlapec

¿Cual es el contexto?


----------



## jilguero63

Se trata de un cuento de Borges y Bioy Casares, en el libro Seis problemas para don Isidro Parodi. Se está hablando de un tipo que es "un pasajero golondrina, de esos que un día aparecen en Merlo y otro en Berazategui...".


----------



## chlapec

A lo que parece, es una expresión inventada por los propios autores. Creo que podría traducirse sin problemas por viaggiatore (meglio di passeggero, mi sembra, in questo contesto) rondine.


----------



## jilguero63

Grazie mille per l'aiuto.


----------



## vega3131

L'espressione si riferisce, come già notato, al provvisorio (detto ironicamente) compagno di stanza del narratore. Nella traduzione italiana il periodo suona così:
"Si tratta di un uccello di passaggio, di quelli che un giorno compaiono in Merlo e un altro in Berazategui, e che occupava la stanza quando arrivai io due anni fa, e secondo me non se ne va più".
Editori Riuniti, 1978, pag. 122, traduzione di Vanna Brocca


----------



## chlapec

vega3131 said:


> L'espressione si riferisce, come già notato, al provvisorio (detto ironicamente) compagno di stanza del narratore. Nella traduzione italiana il periodo suona così:
> "Si tratta di un uccello di passaggio, di quelli che un giorno compaiono in Merlo e un altro in Berazategui, e che occupava la stanza quando arrivai io due anni fa, e secondo me non se ne va più".
> Editori Riuniti, 1978, pag. 122, traduzione di Vanna Brocca


 
Me atrevería a decir que la traducción es desafortunada en ese punto concreto. Una traducción inversa al español nos llevaría claramente a "ave de paso", expresión bastante corriente en español y que no es ni mucho menos lo que dijo Borges/Casares. El *efecto de extrañeza* que se consigue con la expresión "pasajero golondrina" (¡¡que han inventado los propios autores!!) a los ojos del lector hispanohablante desaparece cuando el lector italiano lee en su lengua la versión propuesta. Si pudiese, hablaría con el traductor y le expondría mi opinión, seguro que lo convencía.


----------



## jilguero63

Muchas gracias por la sugerencia de la traducción al italiano; es que a mí tampoco me convence la expresión "uccello di passo", incluso porque en italiano se diría "di passaggio"; sigo buscando una solución más borgesiana... De todas formas, les agradesco a todos la ayuda.


----------



## 0scar

En este caso_ pasajero_ quiere decir_ huesped_ de hotel, _ospite_.


----------



## Neuromante

El huésped de un hotel no viene llamado "pasajero". Al margen de que el poco contexto no parece dar lugar a esa suposición.


Opino como Chlapec: Si Borges usó una expresión inventada, lo mejor es trasladarla fielmente y no cambiar la intención del escritor


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> En este caso_ pasajero_ quiere decir_ huesped_ de hotel, _ospite_.



Io lo tradurrei con "pensionante-rondine" o "pensionante migratorio". La presenza della parola "golondrina" dà proprio il senso dell'uccello migratorio, che percorre dei viaggi anche a lunga distanza. In questo caso il personaggio si sposta da una città all'altra, e ogni volta soggiorna (fa il nido) in una stanza diversa.

Purtroppo le ridicole e approssimate traduzioni in italiano dei classici della letteratura spagnola e ispanoamericana (e viceversa dei classici italiani in spagnolo) meriterebbero uno studio e una critica molto più severa e andrebbero ripubblicati centinaia di libri, soprattutto di poesia. 
Ma forse è meglio sorvolare...


----------



## jilguero63

Beh, non solo i classici... il problema con lo spagnolo è che siccome "assomiglia tanto all'italiano" lo traducono tutti! Grazie mille per il suggerimento, mi sembra la soluzione migliore!


----------



## ursu-lab

jilguero63 said:


> Beh, non solo i classici... il problema con lo spagnolo è che siccome "assomiglia tanto all'italiano" lo traducono tutti!


La stessa cosa succede con l'italiano tradotto in spagnolo. Che tristezza...


----------

